# This is what we are up against !



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

[video]http://alcoholism.about.com/od/pot/a/effects.-Lya.htm[/video]
I was looking up "Victims of Drunk Drivers" and found this under Marijuana effects.
Why on earth would they categorize Marijuana with alcohol?
These are two different things altogether.
This is the kind of contraban WE are fighting against in my/our 'War on Alcohol'.
An alcohol drunk driver was in the middle of the road and hit me head on, 50 m.p.h.
Oct. 30th. will be my 10 year anniversary of being alcohol free.
Marijuana has NEVER killed anyone, can THEY say the same for alcohol? NO!!!!!
I am thinking of taking the quiz just for the hell of it. LOL
Keepin' it green !!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

governments suck balls , nice avater tho


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

I like your's too, kind of stoney.
The legal system SUCKS big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Sep 19, 2011)

Q: Have you ever tried to grow your own marijuanta? 


they spelled it wrong in the test.. dumbasses. must have been to drunk to type


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

LMAO Frito, see what I mean by saying this is what we are up agaist.
Sum stoopid MF's.


----------



## sheapdog420 (Sep 19, 2011)

So I guess we can honestly answer no to the question: Have you ever tried to grow your own marijuanta?


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the shit they say in that article about health effects is all lies made by the U.S. government.


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Oct 9, 2011)

The worse part is, they know we know they are lying and they still do it !!!!


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 9, 2011)

I have to agree with you in principle, but impaired driving is just that. Our argument that pot is different than alcohol is gonna fall on deaf ears. Best course of action is to demonstrate responsibility and don't drive while impaired on either. Curiously, I can't find any statistics that show accidents caused by MJ impaired drivers, and you would think that the Gov't would be ALL OVER that one.

Took the test and answered 3 out of 12 yes. What a joke. "Have you recently neglected personal hygiene?" REALLY?
3 out of 12 says I&#8217;m beginning to have a problem. I grow my own, I've been arrested for it, and I forget things. Hmmm.................

HI! my name is Jack and I'm an............uh..(Shit, I forget the rest of it!)


----------



## CountGlochula (Oct 13, 2011)

we drive to slow to crash


----------

